# Battle With Cancer Lost



## WintersFrost (26/6/14)

Morning All
As some of you are aware, my mother-in-law as diagnosed with acute lymphoblastic leukemia 9 months ago. And for such reasons I was not able to attend the Vape meet at Alibi in Fourways.

Sadly her fight with cancer was lost on 18-06-2014, leaving a huge gaping hole in my heart. Leaving me to process emotional pain the past week. I've been battling with my inner emotions as well as my hatred for cancer

I have decided to go to the US for a month and work closely with one of my friends that currently works as a lab technician in California with flavouring and fragrances. I will utilize this time to clear my mind and work through my demons.

I will check in from time to time just to see what's happening in the world of SA Vaping and keep touch.

I wish you all the best. 
See you soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

sorry to hear that @WintersFrost 

ive also lost a family member last year diagnosed with lymphatic cancer

strongs to you and your family


----------



## KimH (26/6/14)

@WintersFrost , I am very sorry to hear about your loss - my condolence to you and your family.

I lost my father to pancreatic cancer a few years ago - it's a terrible disease and we are all ever hopeful they find a cure in our lifetime.

Sterkte boet


----------



## crack2483 (26/6/14)

All the best and stay strong @WintersFrost

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

Deepest Sympathies @WintersFrost 

Strongs to you and your family


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

My deepest condolences @WintersFrost


----------



## ShaneW (26/6/14)

Condolences to you and your family. 
May you find peace soon


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

I'm so very sorry for your loss @WintersFrost, will keep you and your family in my thoughts, sending you all the strength and good vibes to get through this tough time :hug:


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/14)

I'm so sorry to hear that @WintersFrost  I hate cancer


----------



## Shako (26/6/14)

@WintersFrost - Sorry hear about your loss.


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

Sorry. Good move, to take a break in the US.
i can kind of understand, because i had NH Lymphoma in 2011, finished chemo March 2012, 2 years to get back some energy (sort of). it "left an indelible impression," of course. So i'm going to take early retirement at the end of this year - or before then, probably - and move to Thailand and have a life - some peace and freedom instead of the stressful job and unsafe SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/6/14)

So sorry for your loss @WintersFrost, Condolonces to you and the rest of your family !


----------



## WintersFrost (26/6/14)

Thank you to everyone that commented.
I just wish i didnt feel so k@k,,, (Appologies to all moderators) It feels like a drean that you cant wake up from. 

Once thing is certain, Cancer is a definate death sentence. I will convert as many people to VAPE as i can and raising money to donate to the Sunflower Foundation

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/14)

So sorry to hear this @WintersFrost 

Best of luck with your journey... be safe


----------



## WintersFrost (26/6/14)

Cat said:


> Sorry. Good move, to take a break in the US.
> i can kind of understand, because i had NH Lymphoma in 2011, finished chemo March 2012, 2 years to get back some energy (sort of). it "left an indelible impression," of course. So i'm going to take early retirement at the end of this year - or before then, probably - and move to Thailand and have a life - some peace and freedom instead of the stressful job and unsafe SA.


 
Thailand has some great scuba diving. Much more peacefull there than here. Just dont eat the chow form the street vendors. You will be sorry, I promise you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

Sorry about this aweful eina loss @Winterfrost - and yes, you can not put that emotions and emptyness in words.


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

WintersFrost said:


> Thailand has some great scuba diving. Much more peacefull there than here. Just dont eat the chow form the street vendors. You will be sorry, I promise you


the only thing i ate off the streets while i was there was the fresh fruit

the pineapple was the BEST!


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Sorry for your loss @WintersFrost 
Wishing you and your family all the strength in the world at this difficult time


----------



## Silverbear (26/6/14)

My Condolences @WintersFrost, Lost my Dad in March of this year, do understand your pain.

Goodluck to you and streangth to you in your search for inner peace. 

And know, that you will always have your Vape family here in old SA as shoulder to lean on.

Sterkte my friend :hug:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tristan (26/6/14)

So sorry to here about the passing of your mom-in-law, @WintersFrost . Our sincere condolences from the whole team at LEKKA Vapors


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

WintersFrost said:


> Once thing is certain, Cancer is a definate death sentence. I will convert as many people to VAPE as i can and raising money to donate to the Sunflower Foundation


 
i'm still here. NHL Stage 3, 70% survival incidence, 70% are still ok after 5 years. i dunno what that means in terms of after 5 years, but i know one guy who had NH Lymphoma around 15 years ago and another who had it as a boy and he's now 33. 
However, one friend (one of the many that emigrated), 60 years old, died of heart attack last week, on a carp fishing trip, didn't come out of his tent in the morning...and another going for an 8 hour heart surgery.


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

Wayne said:


> My Condolences @WintersFrost, Lost my Dad in March of this year, do understand your pain.
> 
> Goodluck to you and streangth to you in your search for inner peace.
> 
> ...


 
sorry about your dad @Wayne...  I can't even begin to imagine...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (26/6/14)

Hi @WintersFrost . Lost my son to A.L.L. many years ago so understand :hug:


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Wayne said:


> My Condolences @WintersFrost, Lost my Dad in March of this year, do understand your pain.
> 
> Goodluck to you and streangth to you in your search for inner peace.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about your loss @Wayne 
I lost my dad in 2012 - and not a day goes by without me thinking about him...
Strength to you - if you ever need a chat - just PM me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

